

Tizen (Meego Replacement) Releases Source Code and SDK Previews - cnxsoft
http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/01/10/tizen-releases-source-code-and-sdk-previews/

======
nextparadigms
It seems a bit like WebOS structurally, doesn't it?

